# What is the name of this plant



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,
I bought this plant and am unsure of its name. I suspect it's crypt. parva.
What do you think?


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

but then again, they say the parva var. does not grow more that 3", the leaves on this plant are 5-6"


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

mauve said:


> but then again, they say the parva var. does not grow more that 3", the leaves on this plant are 5-6"


Looks like it could be Crypt x "Willisi" which sometimes is sold as Crypt lucens.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

that's what i tend to think now. Do you have much experience with it?


----------

